# ABBB - CUP 2003



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. März 2003)

Moin ihr Salzwasser - Freaks,

endlich ist es soweit, am Sonntag geht es um die Wurst.

Pokal hol ich morgen aus Neustadt ab.
Treffpunkt würde ich vorschlagen Autobahn Raststätte Neustädter Bucht in nördlicher Richtung so gegen 8.00 h oder wahlweise gleich am Strand.
McD. in Burg finde ich ein wenig umständlich falls wir nach Dazendorf wollen.


Teilnehmer bisher :

Salmonelle, Dorschdiggler, Ace, Reppi, Bellybootangler, Udo Mundt, Martin und meine Wenigkeit.Sollte ich jemanden vergessen haben - ist keine Absicht aber ein paar Leute mußten sich wieder abmelden und ich hab da ein wenig den Überblick verloren.

Anmelden muß sich keiner mehr, wer am Treffpunkt erscheint ist dabei.

Ich bring einen Sack Grillkohle und Teller mit.Horst doch bestimmt seinen Tisch aber wer hat einen Grill ?

Samstag nochmal in den Chat ?


Grüße Stephan   :z 

Ach ja, Strandläufer ausdrücklich erwünscht  :q  :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. März 2003)

... jaja... nun geht es in die heisse Phase  :q 
Bin mal gespannt, was da alles &quot;nicht&quot; rauskommt  :q  :q 
@Stephan
bringsdu die Fliegenpeitsche mit ??


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. März 2003)

Moin Vossi,

wohl eher nicht - bei dem ganzen Gerödel.Hab aber gestern meine erste Mefo mit Fliege erwischt.
Eine &quot;kampfstarke &quot; 35 ´er :q 
War aber trotzdem geil !!!

Wir sehen uns.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. März 2003)

Gratuliere.....
Ich habe mir nur &acute;ne dicke Blase gefangen....
sieben Stunden exzessives üben an der Fliegenrute war für meine zarten Bürohände einfach zuviel  :q ....
Obwohl ich gehört habe, dass auch jemand Anderes am Strand hilflos nach Pflaster gefragt hat  :q


----------



## Ace (24. März 2003)

Ha Ha Ha
diese Anspielung musste ja jetzt wieder sein nich Vossi   :q 
ist ausgerechnet mein Schreibfinger...ich sah heute morgen vor meinen Kunden ganz schön bescheuert aus beim Auftrag schreiben.

freu mich schon auf Samstag hoffentlich bleibt der Wind so wie die letzten Tage.
ich fänd Staberhuk oder Katharinenhof cool.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. März 2003)

Wieso.... hab doch nicht gesagt wer&acute;s war  :q 
Naja, hast Dich eben selbst geoutet  :m 
Aber laß mal....schreiben war heut schlimm, aber gestern abend wollte ich noch ein klein wenig...naja....ging nicht.... krumme Finger eben..... :q


----------



## Ace (24. März 2003)

olles Ferkel...ausserdem geht das zur Not auch mal mit links :q


----------



## DerDuke (24. März 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich wünsch euch viel Spaß und vor allem Erfolg. #6
Ich hoffe, es gibt dann im Board ein paar tolle Bilder zu sehen. #a
Damit ich auch was davon habe und mal wieder einen Fisch sehe. :c

Petri


----------



## Salmonelle (24. März 2003)

@Stephan: Tisch? Selbstredend. 
Hat jemand 2 km Kabeltrommel? Hab leider  nur nen Elektrogrill!
Bin Samstag schon auffe Insel. Werde dann Sonntagmorgen direkt zum ausgewählten Strand fahren, nachdem ich mich per Händi schlau gemacht habe.

@Ace/Vossi: Hab ich irgendwas verpasst??? :q 

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. März 2003)

@ ACE : 





> freu mich schon auf Samstag



ähmm, kommst du Sonntag denn auch zum ABBB, wenn du schon Samstag losgehtst ?   :m 

@ Horst : auf dich und deinen Tisch ist eben Verlaß !!!


----------



## Maddin (24. März 2003)

Leute, ich wünsch euch viel Glück, werde an euch denken, wenn ich mir vom Aftermarriedbuffet ne Leckerei angel!
 #h


----------



## fly-martin (25. März 2003)

Hallo

Ich bin auch schon ab Samsatg auf der insel und komme dann direkt zum Strand.
@ Salmonelle wo bist Du denn untergebracht ? Und bist Du Samstag auch schon am fischen ?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. März 2003)

Ich bringe dann den Grill und Anzünder mit. Stephan denk an die Grillkohle! Würde Staberhuk vorschlagen. Laß uns den Wind bis Freitag noch abwarten. Dann können wir uns Freitag abend festlegen!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (25. März 2003)

Christian, das find ich klasse mit dem Grill und mit der Angelstelle sollten wir uns Freitag/ Samstag festlegen.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Ace (25. März 2003)

jo Stephan ich mein ja Sonntach...olle Aufregung


----------



## südlicht (25. März 2003)

Mensch Stephan...   

Ich war echt am Überlegen, ob ich nicht schon jetzt Samstag an die Küste fahren soll und dann bis 16.04. bleibe, aber das würde mir mein Konto nicht verzeihen.  :c  Komme dann am  09.04. für eine Woche. Sehen uns also wenn du aus Danmark zurück bist.  :q 

Euch allen Tight lines und viel Spass am Wasser,
Eric  :m


----------



## Udo Mundt (25. März 2003)

@ Ace!
Sonntag   morgen um 6Uhr45 in Hittfeld?
Und denke dran wir haben dann Sommerzeit, also Uhren richtig gestellt (entspricht 5Uhr45 Winterzeit) :b


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. März 2003)

pass bloss auf Udo....es könnte doch noch glatt sein  :q 
Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung  :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. März 2003)

und Danke....
das mit der Zeitumstellung hätte ich glatt verpennt #u


----------



## Reppi (26. März 2003)

Hallo Leute !!
Morgen noch mit den Füßen scharren und dann ist weekend für mich :z  :z  :z  :z (und Frauchen ist in Süddeutschland).
Freitag -Heringe in Kappeln
Samstag -die schleimigen Klodeckel in der Eider
Sonntag- BB ! :z  :z  :z 
Hoffentlich komme ich mit meiner Ausrüstung nicht durcheinander... :q  :q  :q 
Der Treffpunkt Neustadt ist aber für mich ein schei..Umweg.
Wenn wir/ihr bis Samstag nichts anderes   findet,wäre ich über nen Posting einer Handynummer froh !!


----------



## Ace (26. März 2003)

@Udo
Alles klar Sonntag 6:45(Sommerzeit) in Hittfeld:m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. März 2003)

Ich muß leider absagen. War gestern mit dem BB draußen und beim Aussteigen bin ich über einen Stein geflogen. Habe mir dabei den Knöchel verdreht oder irgendwas. Jedenfalls ist jetzt mein Fuß dick und ich kann nicht mehr laufen. Kann nicht mehr auftreten.  Muß nachher zum Arzt, um zukontrollieren ob der Fuß nicht evtl. angebrochen ist! Jedenfalls werde ich wohl für die nächsten 10-14 Tage sicher ausfallen!

Falls ihr keinen Grill auftreiben könnt, leih ich euch meinen aus! Wäre gerne Sonntag dabeigewesen. Hatte gestern 3 Dorsche von 55-65cm in 5-6m Wassertiefe. Voll mit Tobiasfische!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (27. März 2003)

Oh Mann Christian, das ist echt übel sowas!! #d 

Schade für Dich, ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung und hoffe das das nicht soooo schlimm ist mit dem Knöchel.  :m 

Hoffentlich treffen wir Beide uns auch bald mal wieder!   #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. März 2003)

Gute Besserung Christian!
Habt ihr schon einen Plan wo es hingehen soll? Ich hohle mir dies Wochenende einen Mietwagen und wenn meine Frau mich lässt würde ich vieleicht auch kommen können. Aber versprechen tu ich noch nichts!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (27. März 2003)

Das sind ja nicht so gute Neuigkeiten,
erstmal gute Besserung an Christian !!!

Hat noch jemand anders einen Grill ?

Da ja schon einige Teilnehmer auf Fehmarn sind, nehmen wir  doch Mc. Donalds in Burg als Treffpunkt.

Gleiche Zeit 8.oo - 8.30 h

Wer braucht noch eine &quot;Kontakt Handynr.&quot; ?
Schickt mir eine PN.

@ Eric : Schade das du erst in 2 Wochen hochkommst - momentan beißen die Mefos wie wild ! :q 

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2003)

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß - und BEricht an mích nicht  vergessen!!!!


----------



## Reppi (27. März 2003)

Grillkohle usw. haben wir ??
Ich habe so einen kleinen 2-3 Stücke-Grill.
Bringe in vorsichtshalber mit.......


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. März 2003)

Habe noch mal Schwein gehabt. War heute beim Arzt und es ist zum Glück nix gebrochen. Nur angeschwellt. Bin erstmal bis nächste Woche krankgeschrieben!

Habe von Fehmarn gehört, das allein in Udo Angelladen letzte Woche an die 100 Mefos gemeldet wurden sind!
Die Mefos sollen überall auf der Insel gefangen wurden sein!

Also haut rein und fangt jeder mindestens eine davon!

Ansonsten gibt es Dorsche satt. Hatte gestern 3 Dorsche in Staberhuk von 55-65 , die ich mitnahm. Weitere 8-10 Dorsche von 40-50 cm schwimmen wieder in der Ostsee. Gefangen habe ich sie auf 5-6m mit einem kleinen Pilker(18g). 

Kleiner Tip:
Nimmt unbedingt einen *Handkompass bzw. ein GPS  *  mit. Auf der Insel hatte ich gestern Nebel (Sichtweite 5-10m) und das gegen Mittag! Kam in Sekundenschnelle. War auf einmal da! Ansonsten wünsche ich euch viel Spaß und viel Petri Heil!!!


----------



## Hamwe (27. März 2003)

Moin!  Vielleicht komme ich am Sonntag auch mal vorbei fahre nämlich gleich nach Heilgenhafen um mit´nem kutter raus zu fahren und dann samstag nach Neustadt (3 Mann Boot). Sonntag habe ich noch nichts vor.  :z Gruß Hamwe :z


----------



## Rudi (29. März 2003)

Moin Jungs,

werde wohl morgen früh auch da sein, allerdings
ohne Gewähr.

Rudi.


----------



## Ace (29. März 2003)

14:55 SMS von Salmonelle
Er und Martin sind in Staberhuk und haben jeweils einen 55ér Dorsch...und Ententeich.

wies aussieht haben wir morgen etwas mehr Wind.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. März 2003)

So Männers.....das Auto ist beladen....alles fertig :q 
Jetzt noch schnell ein gute Nacht Bierchen und denn von den tollen Fängen morgen träumen :m 
Bis nachher


----------



## südlicht (30. März 2003)

Wünsche euch einen gelungenen und herrlichen Tag! :q :q :q 

Hoffe heute Abend hier den ersten Bericht lesen zu können!  

Ihr habts gut.....:c 

Tight lines, 
Eric :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. März 2003)

#t ....etwas später aufgestanden....#t 
na gut, denn fahre ich jetzt los und kann eben vorher nicht mehr kurz woanders hin ....
Du hast aber Recht Südlicht..... trotzdem ich "so spät" hoch bin, kann ich um sieben schon "oben" sein #h 
Bis heut Abend und ich hoffe es gibt ausser guten Bildern und schönen Berichten auch ein paar klitzekleine Fangbilder....


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. März 2003)

...so...bin zurück..... war wieder Klasse.....

Ach so Stephan.... brauche trotzdem Deine Mailadresse :q


----------



## Ace (30. März 2003)

hat Spass gemacht aber ich möchte Stephan nicht seinen Bwericht vorwegnehmen...deswegen sag ich nix weiter


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. März 2003)

Hi!
Ich war auch da. #h Hat super Spaß gemacht war nur leider ein wenig zu windig. Aber egal. Boardies treffen ist immer was besonderesw. :m


----------



## Reppi (30. März 2003)

Werde mir morgen ein T-Shirt drucken lassen : ICH war auch dabei:z 
War echt nett Euch mal kennengelernt zu haben;das kann man wiederholen :m :m :m 
Jörg ,wie heißt (Firma) die gelbe "Rennbanane" --Todiak ??? ,habs vergessen... :c


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. März 2003)

Das weis ich leider auch nicht Reppi. ;+


----------



## snakehead (30. März 2003)

:z 

Hallo Leute,

wie war es denn so?  Ich brenne vor Neugier denn ich werder wohl noch ein halbes Jahr brauchen um wieder an die See angeln zu gehen!

#h 

Snakehead


----------



## Udo Mundt (30. März 2003)

So auch wieder zu Hause.
Mußte erstmal einen doppelten Schnaps trinken, nachdem ich den kompletten Tagesfang des ABBB-Cup zu Mittag gegessen habe.#g .
Stephan wo bleibt dein Bericht ?


----------



## Maddin (30. März 2003)

@Reppi
Meinst du das "Togiak"? Hersteller ist Trout Unlimited, es gibt das Teil übrigens auch in einer unauffälligeren bläulichen Farbe (Teal).


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. März 2003)

.....man watt war datt lecker....... bloss 'n büschen zu wenig....trotzdem Horst..... netter Zug...hoffe ich kann mich mal revanchieren :q 
Das mit dem Bild habe ich aber gelassen 
Wäre für Maddin zuviel gewesen :q


----------



## Maddin (30. März 2003)

@Vossi
Damit komme ich klar


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. März 2003)

...nu ist aber leider zu spät :q :q 
es sei denn ich führe eine Magensonde ein :v 
Denke aber mal, das lasse ich besser.....


----------



## Salmonelle (30. März 2003)

´nabend zusammen,
bin auch wieder zurück,
meine 11 Dorsche frieren,
Bilder gibbet heute mal noch nich (warte erst mal ab, was Stephan hier noch beizutragen hat),
@Reppi: guckst Du ma hier,

so, jetz erst ma gute nacht und malebenschnelltotinsbettfall

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Hamwe (30. März 2003)

Moin, Moin! Bin auch wieder zu Hause! Hat echt Spaß gemacht! Freue mich schon auf´s nächste Treffen!!!
Gruß Hamwe:z


----------



## Bellyboatangler (31. März 2003)

So laßt mich nicht wartenü.

Hat nur Salmonelle gefangen.? Wart ihr in Staberhuk? Raus mit den Infos. Nächstes Wochenende müßte es mit mir schon gehen. Zumindestens mit der Meforute. BBangeln kann ich wohl noch 2 Wochen vergessen!!!


----------



## südlicht (31. März 2003)

So, ab heute hab ich 3 1/2 Wochen UUUURLAUB! :q :q :q 

Wäre schön, wenn ich hier mal was zur Einstimmung lesen könnte... 

Nu macht ma hinne...

Gruß, Eric :m


----------



## Reppi (31. März 2003)

Hallo Südlicht; ich mußte gestern leider eine Erklärung unterschreiben nichts vor der offiziellen Pressekonferenz bekannt zugeben  
@ Maddin - genau das meinte ich !!! ( da gibts ja soviele geniale ,da gerate ich schon wieder ins rotieren. Mal sehen was Mike Fish so meint:m :m 
Habe gerade krampfhaft versucht für Creek(glaube ich ;steht nichts drauf;+ ) Tauchflossen die Gummiriemen zu bestellen-nada 
Meine(r)  sind gestern gerissen :e :e 
DANKE nochmals für die Entenfüsse ; sonst wäre mein Tag schon vor Beginn gelaufen gewesen......


----------



## Maddin (31. März 2003)

Sacht mal....wo bleibt denn der  *Bericht??*


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (31. März 2003)

Moin zusammen,
war gestern echt zu müde zum schreiben.

Was den Bericht angeht - ich hab gewonnen#t .:q 

 Also, wir waren 11 Angler und das Girl von Rudi und gefangen haben wir 1 !!! Dorsch - 59 cm; nein , stimmt nicht Hamwe war als Strandläufer unterwegs und hatte auch noch einen.

Fangplatz war Katherienhof

Ein ausführlicher Bericht, an dem ich schon schreibe, folgt im Magazin.

@Vossi : Danke für die Bilder
@ Horst : Schickst du mir deine auch noch bitte. 
@ all : Habt Dank für die Rücksichtnahme - aber schreibt ruhig was zu gestern. :m 

Grüße an alle

Stephan


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. März 2003)

Moin Stephan!
Ein paar Bilders hab ich auchg noch willst die auch haben? Wenn ja, volle Größe oder 4oo Pixel in der Breite oder noch kleiner?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (31. März 2003)

Moin Jörg

immer rüber damit - hab Tdsl und Danke.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## südlicht (31. März 2003)

So, das Schweigegelübde dürfte dann ja wohl aufgehoben sein. Zeigt wenigstens mal ein paar schöne Bilders...:q :q 

Eric:m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. März 2003)

Na dann hier mal ein paar Bilder von mir. 
Stafan recht dir das? Sonst brauche ich noch deine Mailadi.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (31. März 2003)

Email aktiv :q :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (31. März 2003)

Mensch Stephan....DSL und dann die Antwort...sorry Ihre letzte Mail konnte nicht zugestellt werden. Der Mailserver ist voll....
Musst Du mal öfter leeren, bzw. nicht die mails auf dem Server lassen


----------



## Dorschdiggler (31. März 2003)

So geht es ja nun nicht Stephan.....
Den Bericht solltest Du schon noch verfassen und mit Bildern schmücken.... Dicken Fisch fangen, Pokal mitnehmen, Belly vernichten, nebenbei mal schnell einen perfekten Fliegenschwung aus dem Armgelenk geschüttelt, Mike den Grillmaster streitig machen und denn nix dazu schreiben ?? Nee nee...da kommst Du nicht mehr raus :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (31. März 2003)

Also ehrlich !!!:q 
Lass uns doch nicht bis zur nächsten Magazin-Ausgabe warten!!
Wir wollen *jetzt* wissen was das so ablief!!


----------



## Ace (31. März 2003)

dürfen wir den schonmal n paar Bilder Zeigen Stephan????


----------



## Maddin (31. März 2003)

Was soll denn die Geheimniskrämerei? Es ist gerade mal die April-Ausgabe vom AB-Magazin erschienen. Jetzt einen Monat bis zur Mai-Ausgabe warten? Wo bleibt da der zeitnahe Zusammenhang? Zeigt doch wenigstens ein paar Bilder#h


----------



## Salmonelle (1. April 2003)

Vorweg, hab jetzt zwei Stunden hier am PC rumprobiert und nu keinen Bock mehr, hatte gerade 12 Bilders in den Text reingefummelt... und watt sach mir der Editor. sie haben zu viele Bilder oder bla-bla-bla...und warum das erste Bild von Martin jetzt noch über diesem text steht? Keine Ahnung! 

So, 
denn will ich nu mal.
Ich war ja zusammen mit Martin schon am Vortag vor Staberhuk auf´m Wasser. Watt soll ich sagen, hmmm...also ganz kurz (war bis hier hin schon wieder genuch Aabeit):
 Über die Mittagszeit war so gut wie nix los, jeder von uns erwischte einen brauchbaren Dorsch um die 55 cm (Bilder siehe gleich unten). Ich bin dann zum Abend mit meinem neuen BB noch mal rausgeschippert... und wollte nach zwei Stunden schon wieder aufgeben: Nix, absolut garnix, nich mal ´n Zupfer. Also hab ich 400 m vom Strand den Rückweg angepaddelt, und siehe da plötzlich waren die Dorsche da. Keine Ahnung wo die herkamen, jedenfalls rumste es bei fast jedem zweiten Wurf in der Rute und bis ich etwa in die Reichweite der Brandungsangler getrieben war hatte ich nochmal 10 Dorsche im Netz.Ich hab nicht genau gezählt, aber mindestens 10 weitere um 40 cm hab ich wieder schwimmen lassen.
Nu die Bilders:

www.kairies.de/albums/ab-fotos/martin290303.jpg Kommentar: Martin macht sein Boot klar

www.kairies.de/albums/ab-fotos/drill290303.jpg Kom.: Martin drillt Dorsch

www.kairies.de/albums/ab-fotos/da_isser290303.jpg Kom.: Er hat ihn

www.kairies.de/albums/ab-fotos/Nr_4a_290303.jpg Kom.: Mein vierter Dorsch vom Nachmittag...taucht noch mal ab...

www.kairies.de/albums/ab-fotos/Nr_4b_290303.jpg Kom.: ...und gibt dann auf

www.kairies.de/albums/ab-fotos/starta300303.jpg Kom.: 30.03.03 ABBB-Cup die Erste

www.kairies.de/albums/ab-fotos/startb300303.jpg
Kom.: ... die Zweite

www.kairies.de/albums/ab-fotos/startc300303.jpg Kom.: ...die Dritte

www.kairies.de/albums/ab-fotos/endea300303.jpg Kom.: ...die Vierte

www.kairies.de/albums/ab-fotos/winner300303.jpg Kom.: Sieger mit Dorsch

www.kairies.de/albums/ab-fotos/udo300303.jpg Kom.: Udo macht den Dorsch von Stephan grillfertig

www.kairies.de/albums/ab-fotos/siegerpokal300303.jpg Kom.: Sieger mit Pokal


Dann eben so, die Links funktionierten jedenfalls gerade in der Vorschau

Gute Nacht

Nochmal editiert: hab noch Kommentare hinter die Links gesetzt. ich lasset jetzt so.
Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## südlicht (1. April 2003)

Hey! Geht doch!  

Tolle Bilder! ...und ein strahlender Gewinner :q 

War bestimmt ein super Tag am Wasser...

Tight lines, 
Eric :m


----------



## MxkxFxsh (1. April 2003)

Na also Horst ! :m 
Das ist doch schon mal was.  
Also hattet ihr am Vortag mehr Erfolg als am Sonntag mit den BB´s?


----------



## Palerado (1. April 2003)

Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch.  :m

Wenn ich in 2 Wochen so einen Dorsch fange werde ich aber etwas netter in
die Kamera lächeln. :z :z :z


----------



## südlicht (1. April 2003)

@Palerado:
Wenn mein BB mir unter dem Hintern langsam wegplatzt, hätte ich auch Probleme entspannter zu lächeln!  
Aber die Freude ist doch zu sehen! :q

Tight lines,
Eric  :m


----------



## Salmonelle (1. April 2003)

@Mike : ich hätte gewettet, wenn die Wetterlage es zugelassen hätte  wäre bestimmt der eine oder andere Dorsch noch Sonntagabend am Fischgalgen oder im Netz gelandet.
Sei es drum. Die Küste sieht mich auf jeden Fall wieder, weiß nur nicht genau ob das noch vor Pfingsten sein wird.
Gruß


----------



## Maddin (1. April 2003)

Schööööne Bilder:g !!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. April 2003)

Hey! Was mault ihr denn? :g Ich hatte doch schon gestern meine Bilderes reingestellt. Guckt mal unter mein letztes Posting! 
Schöne Bilder Salmonelle! :m


----------



## Reppi (1. April 2003)

Wenn mein BB mir unter dem Hintern langsam wegplatzt, hätte ich auch Probleme entspannter zu lächeln!  

Wieso langsam............das war ein Knall...wenn das auf dem Wasser (zum Glück nicht !) passiert wäre,hätte er durch den Rückstoss Dänemark verpasst :q :q 
Hat jemand von Euch einen heißen Tipp,wo ich an neue "Fersenbügel" für meine (Creek ,glaube ich) Flossen komme ??????? Die Händler hier auf der Ecke lachen mich aus !?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (1. April 2003)

Was ihr immer an meinem Lächeln auszusetzen habt ?!?

Schließlich ist aus meiner Sicht der "schlimmste Fall" eingetreten;

ich hab als Initiator gewonnen wie unangenehm.Zum Glück waren nur faire Sportfreunde vor Ort und so manch einer konnte auch den Drill beobachten - von wegen Schiebung..:q 

Ein für mich glückliches Ende ergab sich heute : Ich bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines nagelneuen BB´s - ist anstandslos in Lübeck umgetauscht worden.

DA die meisten es ja gar nicht aushalten wollen oder können werde ich jetzt hier einen Fortsetzungsroman veröffentlichen - allerdings habt ihr die Pics ja schon gesehen.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. April 2003)

Gratuliere zum neuen Belly Stephan:m 
dann kann es ja wieder losgehn :q 
möchtestDu nich meins auch mal benutzen


----------



## Salmonelle (1. April 2003)

So will ich ma gucken, ob ich nen Anhang dranhängen kann.
Also aufgepasst, da isser:

...oder doch nich???
In der Vorschau seh ich nix davon...
Wenn hier jetzt kein Anhang dran is, hattet nich geklappt

och mööönsch, watt mach ich denn nu wieder verkehrt?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (1. April 2003)

@ Horst, 
ich leide mit dir (gröhl:q )


> och mööönsch, watt mach ich denn nu wieder verkehrt?





:k Grüße Stephan

:q :q :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (1. April 2003)

*BB*

Hallo Vossi,

irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl die Hersteller von besagtem BB sind froh über jeden Angler der das Desaster mit der Naht überlebt und sie nicht verklagt :q :q :q 

... und das ist keine Frage von Grillwürstchen :q 

GRüße Stephan


----------



## Salmonelle (1. April 2003)

DANN EBEN SO:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (1. April 2003)

@ Horst :

Cool :g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. April 2003)

:m 
klasse Horst...
könnte glatt ein neus Magazin werden :q 
PERFEKT !!!!


----------



## südlicht (1. April 2003)

:q :q :q    :m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (1. April 2003)

Stimmt, Vossi hat recht - und so ein schönes Titelbild.:q 

Mal sehen was Broesel daraus macht :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. April 2003)

Tja Stephan, aber nach der letzten Aktion würde ich nicht mehr wetten..... höchstens tippen...
Aber ein "Wurstpokal" macht nicht soviel her :q 
Vielleicht bekommst Du ja einen Grillorden ehrenhalber (für gute Vertretung des "Masters of the Grill" :q


----------

